# Drucker Installation

## asdinos

Hi Leute,

bin recht neu in der linux welt. versuche deshalb mit gentoo mehr und mehr ueber linux zu lernen. leider scheitere ich aber bei der drucker installation. ich habe einen samsung ml 4600 und wollte ihn mit cups installieren. ich habs ueber die grafische konfiguration im browser gemacht. drucker konfiguriert und testseite gedruckt, wunderbar. aber der drucker ist leider in keinem program unter FILE - PRINT zu finden. was habe ich vergessen?

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

weiss jemand vielleicht wo es noch tolle dokus ueber drucker einrichtung in linux gibt?

ciao

asdinos

----------

## Henning

Hallo,

kannst du bitte mal verraten mit welchen Anwendungen du drucken willst?

Unter KDE hatte ich auch einige Probleme bei der Standard CUPS Vorgehensweise. Da mußte dann noch irgendwo ein Recht vergeben werden.

Henning

----------

## gentoo_newbie

Hi,

 man kann den Drucker auch im KDE-Kontrollzentrum für Cups konfigurieren, vielleicht klappts damit besser. Man kann da auch die Benutzer eintragen, welche Zugriff auf den Drucker haben sollen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

bist du dir sicher, dass der CUPS daemon lauft?

----------

## gentoo_newbie

@KILLACAT: Wenn der Cups-Daemon nicht laufen würde, hätte er den Drucker ja nicht über einen Browser konfigurieren können.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *gentoo_newbie wrote:*   

> @KILLACAT: Wenn der Cups-Daemon nicht laufen würde, hätte er den Drucker ja nicht über einen Browser konfigurieren können.

 

hätte ja sein können, dass cups nicht als daemon lauft, sondern einfach nur kurz f. d. test aufgerufen wurde.

----------

## asdinos

benutze kein kde (enlightenment) und moechte zB aus openoffice, mozilla und gimp drucken

----------

## caoswilli

hi!

du musst  kprinter als druckbefehl angeben, also sprich beim mozilla zum bsp. unter "print" -> "properties..." -> "print command: kprinter"

----------

